# Delivery Dates, Do Not Believe!



## GEMMY

September 17th last year, I ordered a sparkly new Hymer, anticipated delivery from factory first week of January. Whe we got back from our xmas market excursion middle December, I busied myself stripping out our personal possessions, and bolted on things like inverter, tv brackets, fire extinguisher, etc etc.After numerous delays for delivery, I finally ( I think 8) )got a delivery day from Germany of April 10.

I now have to start putting back everything that was stripped, ready for our first three week trip to France March 20th April 10 or thereabouts.
Why the delays, are we given unrealistic dates by dealers to get us to sign, because if we were told the truth some of us might have second thoughts.

tony


----------



## erneboy

You answered you own question I think Tony. We are not well sreved by many in the MH industry. 

What a let down that is for you, not to mention the extra work you have to do now, Alan.


----------



## Hymie

*HYmer Delivery*

Its unusual for Hymer dates to be so far out.

We have bought 3 x new in the last 7 years - 2 of which were factory order and both arrived within 10 days of estimate.

Apparently, when a dealer places an order the chassis for the van is reserved immediately.

The production lines work on all types of models simultaneously.

All our vans were bought from Germany - is yours coming from Hymer UK??

I remember seeing a post from MyGalSal saying a similar thing not too long ago.

Hope its sorted soon,

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda

We hope when yours is delivered it is built on the chassis you ordered, ours wasnt in November 2008 (2 months late) and we ended up having to reject the van and buy secondhand. Although we had several issues with the service from the dealer they did refund the deposit without a problem and did offer a huge discount if we would go ahead with the purchase. We couldnt as the van would not have had the payload we needed. We did manage to confirm however that the UK dealer had ordered the correct spec.

As it all turns out we are very happy with the purchase second hand which has the payload we wanted but is a bit longer.

Hope you enjoy your travels when your van arrives


----------



## bognormike

Are you sure the problem is with Hymer & not Brownhills? 

Did they keep you up to date in between ordering & anticipated delivery, and explain why it was running late? I wouldn't have thought that demand would have outstripped supply in the current economic climate?


----------



## GEMMY

They check on a weekly basis for updates from Germany (they said)
First excuse was xmas shutdown in Germany, then reorganised model building, then just dates that came and went. However on the plus side, thet are keeping to the "exchange" price and offered little sweetners for when it does turn up. Latest price for my model has increased by £9000
 So.......... :wink: 

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Tony
We, too, are suffering same problem. We went to the show at Dusseldorf last year (end of August) and ordered a new Hymer through HymerUK whilst at the show. Delivery date Nov 2010. A week before it was due Hymer UK told me that Hymer were delaying production of my van until March 2011. This caused us huge problems. We were selling our van privately and had a buyer lined up. Fortunately, HymerUK rang with the bad news just before we completed the deal. We started fulltiming last October and so need a van and therefore were´no longer in a position to sell. I had no intention of advertising all over again in March - bearing in mind cost and the fact that we had arranged a long trip to Spain - so finally have a part ex agreement but had to fight for a reasonable price. They were arguing that my van would be one year older. Doh! Exactly! And that would have been just dandy for me selling privately! Plus they tried to land me with the increase in VAT. Not my problem said I, we had a deal for November. I am afraid that this has left me with a decidedly jaundiced opinion of HymerUK. It is the third Hymer we have bought from them in as many years and I now regret that I did not place the order with a Belgian company who we talked to at length at the show. I am afraid that I am also sceptical of HymerUK´s explanation for the delay. I have been given information to the contrary which I think I cannot discuss on an open forum.
I have had no contact from HymerUK since December so have no idea if the March delivery date is still valid. I did email them yesterday to ask for an update.
It is interesting that I am not the only one with a broken promise!
Sal


----------



## bognormike

GEMMY said:


> First excuse was xmas shutdown in Germany,
> 
> tony


didn't they know Chrstmas was coming? :roll: 
sounds like you're boing given the run around.


----------



## erneboy

Was just going to say the same thing Mike. That excuse alone would get me angy, it's transparent rubbish, Alan.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hymer UK and Hymer do not seem to have improved their communication then since our bad experience (above)


----------



## javea

When I went to Bad waldsee and ordered a Hymer it was ready for pick up a month before the anticipated completion date. Methinks perhaps the dealer is to blame. In my dealings with various German companies I have always found them to be extremely efficient and on time.


----------



## Glandwr

Hymer wouldn't be the first builder to down tools until a customer (not you Tony) paid for the last lot. Although I'm sure that couldn’t possibly be the case in this instance. But it does sound very un German to me.

Dick


----------



## teemyob

*Hymer*

ANOTHER New one!

Good luck Tony

TM


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Hi Tony
> We, too, are suffering same problem. We went to the show at Dusseldorf last year (end of August) and ordered a new Hymer through HymerUK whilst at the show. Delivery date Nov 2010. A week before it was due Hymer UK told me that Hymer were delaying production of my van until March 2011. This caused us huge problems. We were selling our van privately and had a buyer lined up. Fortunately, HymerUK rang with the bad news just before we completed the deal. We started fulltiming last October and so need a van and therefore were´no longer in a position to sell. I had no intention of advertising all over again in March - bearing in mind cost and the fact that we had arranged a long trip to Spain - so finally have a part ex agreement but had to fight for a reasonable price. They were arguing that my van would be one year older. Doh! Exactly! And that would have been just dandy for me selling privately! Plus they tried to land me with the increase in VAT. Not my problem said I, we had a deal for November. I am afraid that this has left me with a decidedly jaundiced opinion of HymerUK. It is the third Hymer we have bought from them in as many years and I now regret that I did not place the order with a Belgian company who we talked to at length at the show. I am afraid that I am also sceptical of HymerUK´s explanation for the delay. I have been given information to the contrary which I think I cannot discuss on an open forum.
> I have had no contact from HymerUK since December so have no idea if the March delivery date is still valid. I did email them yesterday to ask for an update.
> It is interesting that I am not the only one with a broken promise!
> Sal


Hi Sal,

Do you remember the day that we were discussing your order with Hymer UK/Broonfools, whilst pitched at Craigie Gardens in Ayr?
Well, on that same day, an Irish chap came up to me and complimented me on how well our Hymer was looking for it's age. He had a new one, and had come back over from Ireland and was on his way to Newark to read them the Riot Act. 
He was so angry and disappointed with service he was receiving, and stated then, that he would never buy another MH from them.

Their delays and excuses are diabolical, and I hope that you and Tony (Gemmy) can sting them, for however much you possibly can. What a shower of ###t. :x :x :x

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

Gosh, you're up early Jock!

Yes, I am afraid I have to agree with you. I am now wishing we had gone with the Belgian dealer, especially as they have a solid reputation. The deal breaker was LHD or RHD. We have had both and are perfectly at ease with either, however, the model we have chosen would have quite a blind spot with LHD and we didn't think a mirror would have sufficed so we went with a RHD - and you know the rest. (Perhaps we should go back and choose a different model without a blind spot so LHD would be no problem!)
As you know, we have had two Hymers - the new one will be the third (in as many years) - and are very happy with the marque. Crazy, I know and not a course I would ever have expected us to take, especially after planning for 5 years before we jumped in with the first one which was going to be THE van for the next 10 years. Well, it was the Exsis_ i_ 512, a great van but proved too small for us for long trips, so we moved up to the B654 which we love and is just the job - that is until we decided to go fulltiming! We want/need a bigger payload hence yet another new van. Even if the delay is with Hymer Germany, which I very much doubt, we are deeply disappointed at the manner and the way in which HymerUK handled our situation. The salesman who we have dealt with on all three purchases is without fault, however, we had to deal with the manager and his attitude was appalling. We are obviously loyal customers which you think they might appreciate, especially as they are fully aware of their reputation, but it seems not which only goes to show that their reputation is deserved.
I have to say that we have considered just how much do we want this new van. The cards were stacked the wrong way last Nov. Just started fulltiming, nowhere to live other than the van, a commitment in Spain for the next 5 months (sitting in sunny Barcelona right now. Magic!). Thought about going ahead with the sale of the 654 and buying from Belgium then the snow arrived and the UK ground to a halt and the purchaser was snowed in. The Belgian dealer was able to source the model we wanted but not until 20 Dec and we were due in Barcelona right then. So we thought OK, take the delay, take the c... and just head south to sunnier climes and the thoughts of our new granddaughter about to arrive. So here we are happy in our 654, happy in the sun and let us see if the situation is finally resolved satisfactorily. Watch this space. :lol: 
Sal


----------



## ICDSUN

I would be inclined to speak directly with Hymer, as a manufacturer they will have schedules/deliveries planned months ahead, very likely that their suppliers are JIT so very little chance of things falling behind without penalty, at very least they should be able to give you a factual response.

A German colleague ordered at the show and has taken delivery last month, not sure on exact model

Customer Service +49 7524 999 360

Chris


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Gosh, you're up early Jock!


I was up a lot earlier than that Sal. :lol:



MyGalSal said:


> Watch this space. :lol:


Will do.

Glad to hear that you are enjoying yourselves, and chilling out. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## The-Clangers

Sal,

Sorry for jumping in on this post with a different topic, but we are thinking of changing vans to a Hymer however, do not want to purchase from Hymer UK due to bad service etc. So I had thought of purchasing abroad, but was hoping to get a RHD vehicle. Can you only get LHD from dealers abroad?

David


----------



## bognormike

and of course Brownhills are sole dealers in the UK - when will Hymer change this? Their reputation is suffering, along with lost sales. Do they get any feedback on the situation in the UK?


----------



## GEMMY

Teemyob,, :lol: :lol: Its called skiing,(spending kids inheritance :lol: )

No pockets in a shroud!!!

My only child has dipped into my bank enough :wink: 

We are going to enjoy whats left.  

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

The-Clangers said:


> Sal,
> 
> Sorry for jumping in on this post with a different topic, but we are thinking of changing vans to a Hymer however, do not want to purchase from Hymer UK due to bad service etc. So I had thought of purchasing abroad, but was hoping to get a RHD vehicle. Can you only get LHD from dealers abroad?
> 
> David


Yep. Only LHD from dealers abroad. I did ask the Belgian company about RHD but they said No and I left it. ( I didn't try any other dealers but I am sure they answer is LHD only.) They were very, very busy at the Dusseldorf show. If you want the name and contact details of the Belgian company then PM me. It is a family run business and they know Hymers inside out. We met an English couple who have bought 7 Hymers from them over the past 20 years and they praised the company highly.
Perhaps Nick at Bundesvan can give you info.
LHD vans are fine. We have had both. For us we like to have a side window that you can use on your blind side and not just to rely on mirrors. If you have a window - and a mirror - you are sorted. Lots of people on here are perfectly comfortable with their LHD. As we spend 6 months in UK and 6 months in Europe it is 6 and 2x3. The more I think about it perhps we should change model - and dealer!
Hey I have just had a thought! When do you want your RHD Hymer? We have a beautiful B654 RHD!!! Which may or may not be going in part-ex if it ever happens. Perhaps we should sell it privately and go back to the Belgian for a LHD! :lol: 
Happy hunting!
Sal


----------



## GEMMY

The annoying thing about my wait is that I specifically ordered LHD, you'd have thought LHD would be practically "off the shelf". I personally wanted to buy in this country, one problem with buying a Hymer abroad is anthing needs sorting in this country Hymer uk won't even look at it. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr

I would have thought that if you bought abroad NEW they would have a contractual obligation to "know" if they have the exclusive Hymer franchise here Tony.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

Dick,

Contractual obligations are worth diddly squat when you want something doing. :wink: 

tony

ps. ask a Rapido owner who tries to use another Rapido dealer they didn't purchase from, for repair work.


----------



## javea

GEMMY said:


> Dick,
> 
> Contractual obligations are worth diddly squat when you want something doing. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> ps. ask a Rapido owner who tries to use another Rapido dealer they didn't purchase from, for repair work.


Tony,

I bought from Hymer in Bad Waldsee, they confirmed that warranty work would be done by any dealer in their network, including HymerUK and Brownhills. If refused I was to tell them and they would sort it PDQ.

Did have some warranty work carried out at Brownhills without any problem.

I always buy from Germany, cheaper than UK and more efficient,

Mike


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> clipped.........Perhaps we should sell it privately and go back to the Belgian for a LHD! :lol:


Now that sounds like a good idea Sal. :thumbleft:

Ours was purchased from Campirama in Belgium, by the original owner, and registered here as new.

*FAO The-Clangers* >>Campirama<<
Providing you have a good internet speed, you can phone them using Skype quite cheaply. I have done in the past, and they speak good english.
Here is another reputable Hymer dealer, but in Germany this time. >>Durrwang of Dortmund<< The owner whom we have spoken to personally at Dusseldorf, is a gentleman. 
*SidT* has also had dealings with him, and speaks highly of the dealership customer service.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

Well there you go!! Campirama is the Belgium company that I have been on about! We talked to Emmanuel, who is very knowledgeable about the build etc. He is one of the two sons who are now running the business with their father (the founder) still very much around and involved. I have met a fair few folk now who recommend them. We 'discovered' them at Dusseldorf. On the Hymer stand, an English couple heard us talking, they started talking - as you do - they are the couple I mentioned who have bought lots of vans from Campirama - they introduced us to Emmanuel and .....
But Jock, groan, here I am sitting watching the waves roll in and the sun glinting on the sea, and do I really want to start advertising my van all over again - especially as I don't want to return to UK until after Ken's meet - plus the extra time we want to stay on there! That is the only downside, Emmanuel is not interested in taking a RHD van in part-ex so I would have to sell privately.
And thinking about Campirama, I daren't say 'The next time' - Don will flatten me! This will be our third AND FINAL van! I bet you have heard that before. :lol: 
Shame you can't make the meet. Bring Rita up to Craigie Gdns again. We will have to work on her some more.
Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Shame you can't make the meet. Bring Rita up to Craigie Gdns again. We will have to work on her some more.
> Sal


 :lol:

And if you and Don succeed, where I have clearly failed, you'll be suitably rewarded. :thumbleft: :thumbleft: :thumbleft:

Enjoy your "rolling waves and glinting sun"..........with a wee Tinto in your glass. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## carol

GEMMY said:


> The annoying thing about my wait is that I specifically ordered LHD, you'd have thought LHD would be practically "off the shelf". I personally wanted to buy in this country, one problem with buying a Hymer abroad is anthing needs sorting in this country Hymer uk won't even look at it. :roll:
> 
> tony


Tony they are obliged to look at it - if they won't contact Hymer Germany and threaten them... it has been done.

We had two imported Hymers, and they did do some things under warranty and very bad grace, but they did it. We used to get habitation checks done IN France.

Carol


----------



## carol

GEMMY said:


> Dick,
> 
> Contractual obligations are worth diddly squat when you want something doing. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> ps. ask a Rapido owner who tries to use another Rapido dealer they didn't purchase from, for repair work.


I cannot agree with this.

As you may recall. We had a water leak, which turned out to be a split at the bottom.

Rapido were on holiday, but when they opened, a call to their Anthony Pfaff got it sorted in absolutely brilliant fashion. We were due to go on the tunnel on 1st Sept, there was a bank holiday in the middle. They opened on 24 August. They took a tank off the production line, couriered it to Rapido in Wokingham, and they replaced it the day before we left.....

My call with Anthony was.... he said... you don't want to go back to Germany to get it fixed, where is your nearest Rapido dealer... well really nearest is Highbridge, but we were going to Dover, so Rapido UK made sense. We would have been happy to go to France to get it fixed, but I really think that was going over and above what I had expected.

So buy Rapido, but PLEASE DO NOT GO TO BROWNHILLS, go to Rapido Wokingham, and see Stuart and Paul...far nicer bunch of guys.

Carol


----------



## Hymie

*RHD Hymers from Germany*

Hi,
We were offered RHD vans to order by Palmowski a couple of years back - apparently the factory had changed their policy about lhd exports only.

Hymer UK did have the best reputation of any Brownhills section - but that seems not the case now.

I did find them helpful for warranty on a shattered ns headlamp - but any other jobs i have done at Bad Waldsee on our yearly visit.

Whilst your van is under their two year warranty, absolutely nothing is too much trouble - and they are very polite with it.

Happy Travels

Dave.


----------



## MyGalSal

Got my new delivery date - 24 March. Watch this space!
Sal


----------



## coppo

GEMMY said:


> The annoying thing about my wait is that I specifically ordered LHD, you'd have thought LHD would be practically "off the shelf". I personally wanted to buy in this country, one problem with buying a Hymer abroad is anthing needs sorting in this country Hymer uk won't even look at it. :roll:
> 
> tony


Almost agree Tony.

They will only touch it very reluctantly after they have been forced to by Hymer Germany.

BUT
With the Sh--e job they eventually made of it, after having the run around for many months, getting there, wrong parts etc, you'll wish you went to Germany anyway.

Why oh why did we push it, i just couldn't let it lie.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*blame*



GEMMY said:


> Teemyob,, :lol: :lol: Its called skiing,(spending kids inheritance :lol: )
> 
> No pockets in a shroud!!!
> 
> My only child has dipped into my bank enough :wink:
> 
> We are going to enjoy whats left.
> 
> tony


Don't blame you Tony. I have never inherited anything, never needed too. Made my Step Dad spend all his last pennies so no worms could emerge from the woodwork.

Hope you enjoy the new van.

TM


----------



## peedee

These late deliveries aren't on Mercedes chassis are they? I have one on order with the new Alko chassis but delays are being blamed on Mercedes. I still do not have a delivery.

peedee


----------



## GEMMY

If it ever bloomin arrives. 8O 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## teemyob

*Alko*



peedee said:


> These late deliveries aren't on Mercedes chassis are they? I have one on order with the new Alko chassis but delays are being blamed on Mercedes. I still do not have a delivery.
> 
> peedee


Interesting!

What Weight Alko chassis have you specified/ordred?

(if you don't mind me asking)

TM


----------



## GEMMY

Well, mines on a Ferrari International Assist, at 4.5 tonne. :lol: 

tony


----------



## coppo

GEMMY said:


> Well, mines on a Ferrari International Assist, at 4.5 tonne. :lol:
> 
> tony


You're a brave man 

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY

Yes and no, by the time the warranty expires it will be traded in. :lol: 

tony


----------



## peedee

I orginally asked for a 5 ton but that presented too many problems with the required design and have been offered a 3.8 upgraded to 4.2.

peedee


----------



## coppo

Ah the word ski comes to mind again.  

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY

:lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

peedee said:


> These late deliveries aren't on Mercedes chassis are they? I have one on order with the new Alko chassis but delays are being blamed on Mercedes. I still do not have a delivery.
> 
> peedee


Mine is a 4.5T Fiat. 3.0l comfortmatic :roll: (see Sonesta's post!!).

I rang Bad Waldsee to ask why mine was delayed and they blamed it on Fiat. :roll:

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Paul, what age is your 660 ?

tony


----------



## coppo

Its 3 ages Tony

2005, 2006, 2007

Merc, Hymer, Reg respectively  

Can anybody beat that?

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY

I was just wondering whether it was one of ten that Brownhills were flogging at reduced prices because of a cock up at Hymer when they put the 660 on 316 chasisessss :lol: You've got a proper one.

tony


----------



## coppo

GEMMY said:


> I was just wondering whether it was one of ten that Brownhills were flogging at reduced prices because of a cock up at Hymer when they put the 660 on 316 chasisessss :lol: You've got a proper one.
> 
> tony


I didnt know that, wonder what the payload was 

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY

CRAP 8O 

tony


----------



## Glandwr

GEMMY said:


> CRAP 8O
> 
> tony


I suppose it would go up slightly if both you and passengers did. Good idea Tony.

Dick


----------



## coppo

Glandwr said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP 8O
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it would go up slightly if both you and passengers did. Good idea Tony.
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

Heard from HymerUK today that my van has arrived.
Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Heard from HymerUK today that my van has arrived.
> Sal


Gordon Bennett! It's only taken them 6.5 to 7 months!!!

I never use them, so I wouldn't know Sal, but is that good, or bad for Hymer UK/Broonfools?

I just hope that it is exactly what you ordered, and that the PDI is done properly, and that the handover goes well for you and Don.

When does the "rolling waves, glinting sun, and fine Tinto" cease, for you to collect the new MH?

Good luck with it all.

Jock. & Rita.


----------



## PhilK

*Hymer UK*

Tony, 
We too have had several new Hymers from Hymer UK, but because of the status of the business (bank owned) I wont buy anything that isnt in stock, so I can touch it and maybe hopefully its imparting a little panic in the stock control maester.

Any one on here who is in business will tell you the problems that banks are causing. In many cases I have come across recently, they have forced people out of business by "revaluing" stock, be it cars, motorhomes, bricks, steel or whatever, then as the business is outside its banking agreements, asking for the overdraft to be repaid.

In this case, hymer UK are getting ever closer to having no stock and are mistrusted by Germany, as the have effectively gone under once and reappeared as a bank owned business. Had the debts been lower or assets higher, Bank of Scotland would have let them go.

In Hymer UK case, their bank, Bank of Scotland, ask for an up to date RICS valuation of premises, where they chose,(the most pessimistic valuer), then apply 70% of that figure for security. Its no wonder Hymer UK cant function.

Phil K


----------



## soundman

GEMMY said:


> I was just wondering whether it was one of ten that Brownhills were flogging at reduced prices because of a cock up at Hymer when they put the 660 on 316 chasisessss :lol: You've got a proper one.
> 
> tony


Hi Tony,
I've only just caught up with this thread (must have nodded off)
Sorry to hear you are still getting the run around.
We are still waiting to hear from Hymer Ag about our weight problem.
Incidentally the payload isn't all that bad, (around 800kg) it's the front to rear axle ratios that don't add up. This is going to cause somebody one hell of a headache!

Soundman


----------



## soundman

coppo said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering whether it was one of ten that Brownhills were flogging at reduced prices because of a cock up at Hymer when they put the 660 on 316 chasisessss :lol: You've got a proper one.
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that, wonder what the payload was
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Hi Paul,
To satisfy your curiosity
Full fuel and gas, clothing and food etc. for a 3 day weekend break
345kg to spare (overall)
Soundman


----------



## coppo

soundman said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering whether it was one of ten that Brownhills were flogging at reduced prices because of a cock up at Hymer when they put the 660 on 316 chasisessss :lol: You've got a proper one.
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that, wonder what the payload was
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Paul,
> To satisfy your curiosity
> Full fuel and gas, clothing and food etc. for a 3 day weekend break
> 345kg to spare (overall)
> Soundman
Click to expand...

Thats not too bad, in fact by a lot of British vans standards its brilliant.

I thought the way Tony was talking they had put the vehicles on the 316 instead of the 416 and the payload was only 200kg etc.

Our A class 660 classic model is on the 316 chassis although we have uprated to 4190kg so a payload 1105kg.

Paul.


----------



## soundman

Considering the van is fully spec'd i.e
3ltr
Auto Box
Air con
TecTower
19"LCD
Aguti seats
Oyster Dx85
Rear camera
Fog lights
5m Awning
Towbar
There isn't much we would want to add (apart from the wine)
The van is already uprated to 4.2t on delivery from Hymer


----------



## SaddleTramp

I purchased a Hymer B774 6 years ago from Belguim It was due in June and I finally got it in December so I think it IS an Hymer problem sometimes, I got numerous excuses and was even copied emails from Hymer to Campirama which I translated to confirm that it WAS Hymer.


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Jock
The first van we bought off HymerUK in March 2008 arrived smack on time so don't know the answer. I did ring Hymer Bad Waldsee and they blamed the delay on Fiat! Just pass the buck one more time and just make sure you don't drop the parcel!
Writing this from the meet at Denia. Think everyone has arrived who should be arriving. Aire is good, weather is superb, company excellent. At the moment the plan is to wrench ourselves away on 1 May to head north. Whether the anticipation re the new van will tempt us back earlier remains to be seen. After the disappointment in Nov, we feel we might as well enjoy the sun and stick to our original plan. So, very likely pick up on 3 May.
Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Just had a phonecall from Hymer Uk, to say they have been advised my m/home has come off the 'line' and is now ready for delivery. Taking into account bank hols, and the wedding, I should get hold of it about May 3. About bloomin time. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

Strewth Tony, 8 months and still no guarantee that you will get it when they say!! 8O 

And there I was thinking Hymers were the flagship of German efficiency! :roll: 

Hope you get it on the said date this time or you will have lost almost half the season. Hardly good enough is it? :evil: 

Dave


----------



## peedee

still waiting..sigh..  Now 7 months since I placed the order!

peedee


----------



## GEMMY

I dunno Dave, sticking to the p/ex, hasn't stopped any trips, price of the new one has gone up 10% so 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

Think you'll get it before you are 100 Tony? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

8 months to go Dave,  

tony


----------



## Brownfools

coppo said:


> Its 3 ages Tony
> 
> 2005, 2006, 2007
> 
> Merc, Hymer, Reg respectively
> 
> Can anybody beat that?
> 
> Paul.


 Paul,
See our website!!

Hymie,

We are considering a new Hymer. We would prefer RD. Obviously, we won't be ordering through the Muppets of Newark.
So, details of any overseas dealerships offering RHD would be appreciated.

Thanks,

David and Prew.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Brownfools said:


> Paul,
> See our website!!
> 
> Hymie,
> 
> We are considering a new Hymer. We would prefer RD. Obviously, we won't be ordering through the Muppets of Newark.
> So, details of any overseas dealerships offering RHD would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David and Prew.


Oh I don't know, Mine was 7 months late and I ordered mine from Campirama in Belguim so Muppets are numerous, OR Could it be Hymer who are the muppets ?.


----------



## MyGalSal

Well watch this space guys! Returned this morning from Spain, overnighting tonight at Brownhills, Newark poised for Preston tomorrow to finally meet new van. Fingers crossed that all is well with spec etc otherwise it might be Plan B ie. keep the beauty we've got and travel light!
Will keep you posted.
Sal


----------



## GEMMY

See if mines there Sal, :lol: 

tony


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Well watch this space guys! Returned this morning from Spain, overnighting tonight at Brownhills, Newark poised for Preston tomorrow to finally meet new van. Fingers crossed that all is well with spec etc otherwise it might be Plan B ie. keep the beauty we've got and travel light!
> Will keep you posted.
> Sal


Good luck at Preston Sal & Don. :thumbleft:

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Well! Here we are at Preston and I just don't know what to say. The salesman and I agreed on today for pick up day, he knew our planned journey and route etc and we had to factor quite a lot of stuff in to make sure we arrived today - not to mention being held up at Rouen with roadworks on the A28! I texted him this morning to confirm our actual hour of arrival and Bingo! We are here and he.... IS NOT! Seems he went home early and the other salesmen know nothing of our arrival.
So we will park up overnight and see what tomorrow brings but as you can imagine.... :x 
Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Who's the salesman?

tony


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Well! Here we are at Preston and I just don't know what to say. The salesman and I agreed on today for pick up day, he knew our planned journey and route etc and we had to factor quite a lot of stuff in to make sure we arrived today - not to mention being held up at Rouen with roadworks on the A28! I texted him this morning to confirm our actual hour of arrival and Bingo! We are here and he.... IS NOT! Seems he went home early and the other salesmen know nothing of our arrival.
> So we will park up overnight and see what tomorrow brings but as you can imagine.... :x
> Sal


Unfortunately, it sounds like the same old shower of s##t there Sal. :x

I hope someone there eats humble pie tomorrow morning, and that you are both treated with the respect that customers should be.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

Tony, you have a pm. I am reluctant at this point to name and shame. I am trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. Perhaps he had good reason. We shall see tomorrow.
Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Tony, you have a pm. I am reluctant at this point to name and shame. I am trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. Perhaps he had good reason. We shall see tomorrow.
> Sal


Good reason or not Sal, he could have arranged for someone to meet and greet you, pending his absence. That would have been the courteous thing to do, if nothing else.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

> I hope someone there eats humble pie tomorrow morning, and that you are both treated with the respect that customers should be.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jock.


We hope so too but keep an eye out for flying pigs!
Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks Sal.

tony


----------



## erneboy

A friend of mine has a word all of his own for average service, it is crapisfactory. He has another one which may fit the bill here, uncrapisfactory, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal

[quote="JockandRitaSal[/quote]


> Good reason or not Sal, he could have arranged for someone to meet and greet you, pending his absence. That would have been the courteous thing to do, if nothing else.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


I know Jock and unfortunately I do agree with you. It's bog standard! Even if he had to go home early for whatever, at least he should have passed the info on to the other salesman. And, he does have my mobile phone number! Ever since this deal went awry last Nov I have had a bad feeling. Today does not help that belief! But I am trying hard, I have always had faith in this guy - so let us see what tomorrow brings. To misquote Rhett Butler and Scarlet O'Hara "Tomorrow is another day!" and maybe, just maybe if it all goes pear shaped "Frankly, my dear I don't give a damn!"
Sal


----------



## coppo

Good luck with the van, i get the impression that you're already accepting it in your mind if the van is not correct etc.

You need to be disappointed and tell them what you think if its not right.

Very poor customer relations so far, hope the remainder is better.

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY

Come on Sal, where's the update, did you, have you, did they? :lol: 

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

What a day! Talk about the Good, the Bad and the Ugly!

The Good: The van is in and is beautiful!!!!!!  The staff are doing their best to sort out a few issues. The guy in the Parts department is as nice and helpful as ever. It is always a pleasure to see him. The guy currently in charge of the service dept is being very helpful.

The Bad: There are several items missing off our spec - including the roll out awning (and this van has allegedly been PDI'd :roll: ) A Status aerial has been installed on the roof and the pole comes down through a locker making the top shelf virtually unusable. We did not want a status aerial! :x To be fair to HymerUK the missing bits are down to Hymer, Bad Waldsee.

The Ugly: The technician scheduled to transfer our satellite dish over, fit the 240v socket that is missing and a couple of other things called in sick this morning and the other two techies are on holiday! So, we are forced to spend an extra day - and night! - in the service dept/yard. We will be very lucky to get out of here by 5:00pm Thurs. :roll: 

We saw the errant salesman this morning whose lame excuse was that he misunderstood my text message. Reckons he thought "C U at 5:00pm" meant I would telephone him at 5:00pm. One must draw one's own conclusions! My husband certainly drew his and for a few moments I thought it was all over and we were out of here!!! Happily, things calmed down and right now we are parked up in the service dept yard for the night - ready for them to start work in the morning - if the techie turns up! The yard has seen some improvements with recent tarmac and a toilet disposal in a corner. 

Bottom line is we are very happy with our choice of van, people are trying to make things right. Let's see what tomorrow brings. Watch this space.

Tony, I asked about your van - "Coming in any time now, most likely be next week". :lol: 

Sal


----------



## Glandwr

Shall I pop up and pick it up for you Tony? Going that way  

Dick


----------



## MyGalSal

coppo said:


> Good luck with the van, i get the impression that you're already accepting it in your mind if the van is not correct etc.
> 
> You need to be disappointed and tell them what you think if its not right.
> 
> Very poor customer relations so far, hope the remainder is better.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

No, not accepting it in my mind, purely trying to stay cool but ready for battle. We had another dealer and a different marque on the back burner. Fortunately, although annoying, the issues are solvable and are being dealt with.

So, really, it's hats off to HymerUK who are now pulling out the stops and getting on with the job.

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

What is the van that's come in for you Sal, I too will have the status aerial coming through the roof (standard Hymer fit) It's to be removed and the hole left will become the entry pont for my dome cabling.

tony


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks Dick, however they need my dome and bike rack to transfer  

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Tony
B694SL Star Edition. It was previously agreed that they would swap my Oyster Sat over to new van. Had also told them I don't want or need the Status. Hopefully the elctrician will come in tomorrow and we want him to fit our satellite over the hole the status will leave - apparently a 2" hole. They have fitted it on the correct area of roof, near the TV cupboard but they have also fitted the solar panel close by. It is difficult to assess from the ground but the space looks like it might be a bit tight for the dish so it may have to be installed further over thus leaving a hole that they will have to patch with checkerboard.
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal

GEMMY said:


> What is the van that's come in for you Sal, I too will have the status aerial coming through the roof (standard Hymer fit) It's to be removed and the hole left will become the entry pont for my dome cabling.
> 
> tony


The SL Star Edition vans that we saw at the Dusseldorf Show all come standard spec with Oyster Sat and 19" TV (Camos TV I think it was). HymerUK/Brownhills have changed the spec from sat dish to status aerial and the 19" to a 15" TV. I am presently arguing the toss over the size of TV.

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Yes Hymer removed the sat dish from the media pack, I don't think a 19" tv will fit the cupboard.

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Yes, they are saying here that a 19" won't fit. However, with my very own eyes I saw a 19" screen in the van at Dusseldorf. A very slim sort of thing, I am almost sure it was Camos. Wish I had photographed it. If it doesn't fit why then does all their literature state a 19" TV? I ordered the van at the show and even on my show order a 19" is listed. Then I got another neatly typed invoice stating a 17" TV (which I queried and was told then that a 19" wouldn't fit but a 17" did) and now the van has a 15". I confirmed 19" with the salesman at the show. Talk about left hands and right hands.

They are checking it out and I may ring Bad Waldsee tomorrow to check it out also.

Sal

Edit: Just had a look on mobile.de at the spec and it lists a 19" TFT Flachbildschirm which translates to a TFT Flat screen. I guess that is what I saw but now I am wondering is a TFT Flat screen a TV? You would think so as it goes with the Oyster Sat. Ooh my aching head!

Second Edit: Just had a look through an accessories book I picked up at a Hymer dealer in Vic, near Barcelona (very helpful they were too if anyone is passing that way) and it has TFT and LCD monitors in and they are listing all the usual stuff that TVS do like Pal/Secam, Audio In, Audio Out etc and advertising 17" and 19" Camos, slim screen.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sal & Don,

By your earlier descriptions, it is all sounding positive. You've obviously got more patience with them, than I could ever have. Grrrr.

If what you saw at Dusseldorf, is what you ordered, and the brochures clearly show that too, without differing country spec or clauses to the contrary, then I'd be sticking to my guns, and insisting upon the spec advertised and displayed on exhibition models...............just like the one you both ordered way back in September. 

We hope tomorrow shines brighter for you both, in the way of progress and customer satisfaction.

Have a quiet night,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## erneboy

It all sounds perfectly crapisfactory to me, Alan.


----------



## soundman

Hi there Sal,
We have the media pack fitted in our Bestline and it definitely has the Camos 19" TV. If you have the Ci receiver to match it performs very well with the sound coming through the radio/DVD player.
We spec'd speakers in the bedroom as well with ours.
We also had the same awning issue and had a two day wait in the famous Hymer service car park.
Good luck, I'm sure it will be worth it. We are delighted with our van.

Soundman


----------



## MyGalSal

Soundman, thank you, thank you, thank you. They are so adamant that a 19" won´t fit - even when I say I have seen it and I know that they know etc etc However, I am pressing on and I won´t let go! I have also been told that the reason they took the Oyster satellites off the spec is because they won´t work in the UK. :roll: Is that why they are on the Bestline then?

Today has seen progress. The electician showed up for work, sat, gas low and tracker off old van and guys were working on new van. Tracker is on, Gas low is in - but we will go and test that tomorrow before we leave because the last time they fitted it they used screws that were too long and jutted out into the filler thingy so we couldn´t get the nozzle in at the pump and had to return so they could fix it. I think the sat is on and the sticky stuff is curing! I believe the checkerplate is stuck over the status hole and should also be curing. Forgive my overuse of technical speak! A few other bits and pieces to be done but small stuff. Sun is shining, dinner is in Remoska, the wine is chilling and the new van is looking good.

Fingers crossed out of here tomorrow afternoon.

Got visitors coming tonight so won´t be posting again tonight. But tomorrow, tomorrow... we´re only a day away....

Sal

Edit: CI Receiver? Will my Sky Box fulfill that function? I believe it does.


----------



## coppo

Looks like things are looking up for you and you seem much happier now, hope it continues.

I am, however, still a little confused, you ordered a van with a Oyster satellite dish and 19 inch tv and the van comes with neither, is that correct? Instead it has a status aeriel and a 15inch tv, that sounds like around £2000 of equipment missing.

Do you get re-imbursed for this amount?

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Soundman, thank you, thank you, thank you. They are so adamant that a 19" won´t fit - even when I say I have seen it and I know that they know etc etc However, I am pressing on and I won´t let go!


Good on you Sal. Stick to your guns. :thumbleft: It's a lot of dosh, for them to get it wrong. :x And good on Paul for confirming the spec and installations. :thumbleft:

We hope tomorrow brings you the end result, that you and Don have so long waited for................without any hiccups, or "crapisfactory" as Alan put it. :wink:

Have a good evening with your visitors.

All the best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> Instead it has a status aeriel and a 15inch tv, that sounds like around £2000 of equipment missing.
> 
> Do you get re-imbursed for this amount?
> 
> Paul.


I might be toooooooootally wrong Paul, but that may be down to a deal that Broonfools have with the manufacturers and exporters, ie, Hymer, in a bid to remain competitive with the competition in mainland Europe, or, perhaps Broonfools think that we stiff upper Brits, are less likely to kick up a fuss, and accept a lower spec. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi All
Had a good evening with visitors.
Paul, yes we did order the van at the Dusseldorf show which had a standard spec of Oyster Sat and 19" flat screen. As we already had an Oyster dish we weren't bothered that Brownhills were removing it from the spec. I did however stipulate that I wanted the 19" TV and it was agreed. Perhaps I should have insisted on the sat as well and sold our present one but I didn't. 
As I have said I saw the 19" screen in the van at the show. What I have finally managed to clarify and what I didn't realise at the time - because of the German translation - is that the 19" screen is a TFT flat screen, a monitor, and will function with a Sky Box or as Soundman says, a CI Receiver. This suits us just fine. The vans are wired up so that we can play our DVD's through the media system. The flat screen would not work with a status aerial. 
Brownhills changing the spec - I don't know whether this is a cost cutting exercise or whether they are adapting the van for UK market. I guess if you go into the dealership in the UK you are buying the spec you see in front of you. I believe the Bestlines came in recently loaded with sat and 19" screen but according to someone at Dusseldorf that was because of a different reason - but that is heresay so I couldn't say for sure. I checked out our model (B694SL Star Edition) on mobile.de and all the German/Belgian dealers are selling them with original spec of sat and 19" screen. 
Going to bed, my head needs to be switched off.
Sal


----------



## soundman

Hi Sal,
I think we must have been at the Dusselldorf show last year when you were there.
We ordered the Bestline and it came exactly as we saw it at the show.

Soundman


----------



## JockandRita

What's the latest score, Sal & Don?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## erneboy

Let's hope things have moved in the right direction and are now satiscraptory, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal

Sorry to keep you all on tenterhooks but....

Finally got the van from the service dept at about 5:00pm yesterday. You could have bet on it being at that time - in fact I did bet on it!Then we had to go round to Sales for a handover and then transfer our stuff. Finally got away about 7:45pm, stopped at a pub up the road for a meal and then got to my mother's in Newcastle at 1:15am.

Absolutely over the moon with the van. Drives much quieter than the 654, different window blinds make a big difference. Also corners better on the Alko chassis. Engine obviously a bit tight right now but with only 50 miles on the clock it is to be expected. Comfortmatic seems OK, a bit different to regular automatic but OK. It was a bit sluggish compared to the 654 (also 3l but manual and almost sporty with great acceleration) but the 654 was 3.850 and the new one is 4.5t plus I was being very gentle. I know you don't have to run engines in now like in the old days but I still like to tease it out of them at first. Evreything seems to be working OK apart from the driver's door. Once you get past 40mph there is terrific wind noise from top front corner of door! It is best to stick around a couple of days testing things out but because they started one day late and then the Bank holiday and then hospital appointments we couldn't wait. So, unfortunately, we will have to return.

Seems like it has been a long haul but sitting in it now, smelling new van and leather upholstery (love the smell of that), I am glad we stuck with it. 

Thanks for following the saga with me.

I relaxed and enjoyed the wedding this morning. Don was muttering about going out and busying himself leaving us women to watch the TV and "the wedding, groan" but he ended up watching it too - and without one comment! She is certainly a very beautiful woman, and appears to have great dignity and style. I wish them well.

Sal


----------



## erneboy

Glad it all turned out to be excrement. Sorry another of my friend's favourites, he meant excellent I think, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Thanks for following the saga with me.


Thanks for sharing it with us Sal, both on the forums, and in person.

We are just glad that (so far), you are happy with your order/purchase, despite the delays and unacceptable customer service, that you and Don experienced.

If still in Ayr during September, we look forward to the "grand tour".

Happy travels with your new *  Hymer B694 SL*. :thumbleft:

(Sorry. Forum joke amongst Hymer bashers. :wink: )

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## soundman

Glad everything went OK in the end.
We also didn't leave until 7.45pm on the hand over day.
All the grief will soon fade and you will concentrate on enjoying the van.

Soundman

p.s It's Tony's saga next, watch this space!


----------



## GEMMY

I'm sat here waiting the call. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr

Contain yourself man! Design yourself a diversionary activity. You know it makes sense or your nerves will be shot by the end of the holiday.

That way lies madness Tony. :wink:  

Dick


----------



## MyGalSal

Good luck Tony. I was going to say Thank God I have done my time but then I remember the driver's door and the wind noise and the fact that I will have to return.

Dick you are right, diversionary tactics are necessary because in that way indeed lies madness! I will just smell the new leather again and plan my next trip.

The service foreman or supervisor or whatever told me that the boss in sales is going to stop the practice of transferring toys over from old van to new van. He seemed very happy about this because he said it was nothing but trouble!!! I sense that they think they are doing us a favour instead of realising that it is part of the purchase deal etc. and as they bill sales for it with outrageously inflated hours and prices it is in fact keeping them in work. I think if they do cease to transfer kit they will be shooting themselves in the foot and hammering another nail in their coffin.

And yes Jock, we will be in Ayr in mid- September. Look forward to giving you and Rita the grand tour of my *HYMER B 694SL*  (I have read the Hymer Basher thread - with great interest! Beats me though!)

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks Sal, I did negotiate the transfer of my dome, bike rack and bits foc 8) so I'm still waiting for the call. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## erneboy

Not being willing to move my extras on to a new van would be a deal breaker for me, Alan.


----------



## bognormike

and of course they will say that they can't transfer stuff from your old van, but are quite willing to sell you new stuff at greatly inflated prices. 8O Even after exploiting their monopoly position and charging a fortune.......

why am I not surprised :roll:


----------



## Glandwr

Careful Mike, as a moderator you're daring the ghost of hobbyfan to come back and champion enterprise.

Dick


----------



## bognormike

Glandwr said:


> Careful Mike, as a moderator you're daring the ghost of hobbyfan to come back and champion enterprise.
> 
> Dick


 8) :lol:

who? :roll:


----------



## MyGalSal

:?  

Aaggghhhhhh!

On our drive home from the dealers Thurs night I noticed something on the windscreen, right at the top. It glittered. I hope it was some plastic stuck on or something of that ilk and not what we both thought it to be - especially the way the lights glittered on it. Well hoping didn't do much good, the windscreen has, indeed, got what looks like a stress fracture.
Discussed it today with HymerUK and emailed them photos. So, choice of Autoglass repair or have HymerUK do it. I would be grateful for any advice on best path to follow for replacement of windscreen.

Sal


----------



## soundman

Hi Sal, how disappointing after what you have gone through.
The last time we were at the service department at Hymer in Preston, a company (not Hymer) were replacing a screen in the car park on behalf of Hymer UK.
I would think they would just call in a specialist to do the job for them so it's a case of where it's most convenient for you.
Whoever does the job the screen will probably be supplied by Hymer UK!
Shortly after delivery of our new van we noticed a split in the front tyre, Hymer didn't want to know!

Soundman


----------



## GEMMY

Hymer uk, and tell them its foc. of course.

tony


----------



## Brownfools

Poor Sal!

You don't seem to be any luckier with them than we were.
(As I'm typing this the dreaded dealers name appears in the top right of the screen! Nightmare online!)
We can well imagine how you must have felt. The question in our minds is, will a replacement windscreen fare any better?

Dave and Prew


----------



## MyGalSal

Yes, I am fairly fed up. Stuff happens of course but you have to wonder what sort of PDI was done. Van arrived 1 April, I confirmed I would collect on 25 April so they had plenty of time. When I arrived and checked the spec I found one 240v socket missing, a rollout awning missing, a bathroom rail, a 19" TV missing, the toilet seat wasn't fixed on, a status aerial that I didn't want WAS on. I checked around the bodywork as we were loading up but missed the crack in the windscreen. I was asked if the crack was a stone chip but I said most definitely was not. It will be replaced FOC. And I think after your replies I may as well get Autoglass to do it. 
There is a cooker hood with external vent. I can see daylight around the vent where it exits the van. Photos have gone to HymerUK.
Sal


----------



## coppo

Really feel for you Sal, things have definitely not gone to plan, i don't really know what else to say except that we will definitely not be using this dealer if we ever purchase another van.

Good luck in resolving everything.

Paul.


----------



## Brownfools

Sal,
This is all to familiar to us. little seems to have changed in ten years!
If you have not seen our website (www.brownfools.co.uk) this quote is taken from the "Brownfools Sales" page.
"Collection day at last. March 3rd was cold and snow lined the road from Screwup station to the Brownfools site. Upon arrival I waited for the Ironing Board who, when he appeared wanted to start with the 'paperwork', including payment of the balance. I, sensibly, wanted to see the vehicle.

"Following my inspection of our lovely new 'Y' reg Hymer, I returned to reception with a list of things that were not as they should be.

"The 'special show offer' included an additional window in the luton. Where was it? Ditto for the double entrance step. Our van sported only the standard single step. We had also ordered additional 240v and 12v sockets at the rear of the living area. These were fitted but the workmanship was of a very poor standard (Brownfools standard, standard). Later in the day I was to discover that the 12v socket was effectively unusable as Brownfools had wired it into the water pump circuit on a 5a fuse.

"Complaints were made, rectifications were promised, discounts were given. The balance was paid. Not once, during all this did it occur to me that they had given us the wrong vehicle!"

Are you sure the chassis number matches the V5C (Log book)?

Dave and Prew.


----------



## JockandRita

*Sal & Don*,

We really do feel for you. It's not what you expect, A, especially after such a long wait, and B, after paying out all that money.

There are some on here who will sing the praises of Broonfools (the supplier). I sincerely hope that those fans are reading this thread.

We, and others will too, remember all the hassle that Humbertraveller (RIP), (Peter & Christine) went through with their new Hymer, again from Broonfools at Newark.

Would a call to Notts Trading Standards possibly throw up similar complaints about them? They've maybe got a current list of complainants.

As before, good luck with trying to resolving the issues.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Well, the saga goes on... I guess you could say not major issues but.... I am beginning it find it all a bit surreal.

The technician?!? who transferred the tracker over has installed the switch in such a manner that we cannot switch it on! :roll: Unbelievable. It is jammed. (Phantom Tacker with pro-active switch).

Don tried the shower out! Unbelievable again. 8O I was standing outside of the shower door talking to him - as you do - when I felt my feet getting wet! The water was stotting (bouncing to all you non-Geordies) off the bottom of the shower tray and out under the door out onto the carpet! You have to laugh because if you didn't you would cry! On close examination - something I must admit passed me by when we were checking out the van at Dusseldorf - and I sat in it for 4 days!  it is obvious that the front lip on the shower tray is too shallow. It looks about only 1" high. Also, I can get my finger between the lip and the door. I would think the door should be flush fitting and the lip about 3" deep. So, is this a design fault? I don't know whether or not it is possible to lower the door, there doesn't seem to be enough space to do that. Aah well, two more things on my list for my visit in a couple of weeks time when the new windscreen arrives - which had better be accompanied by the 19"TV and if the TV doesn't arrive just watch for more sparks because I have my doubts. As regards daylight around the cooker hood vent, apparently Hymer say that is acceptable. I have told HymerUK that I still want them to check it.

And Dave and Prue, I haven't got my new log book yet! Hope it comes soon, I am back on the ferry 7 June! Barcelona here I come! But yes, I am sure it is the right van - well the right model, I am beginning to wonder about the right van! Apart from the nigglies, the van is absolutely beautiful and we love it. However,the saga of the 694 cracks on apace! There is a step down from the back bed/toilet/shower area which we aren't used to - other van was flat floor all the way through - yes you got it and you can laugh! I fell off the step with my left foot, right leg shot out and I pulled my ham string in my right leg. Very painful but I can see the funny side now. Very sore though - and bruised! 
I am looking forward to hearing of Tony's forthcoming experience. It should be plain sailing because I think I have soaked up all the mess!

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

I hope so :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sal & Don,



MyGalSal said:


> clipped........The technician?!? who transferred the tracker over has installed the switch in such a manner that we cannot switch it on! :roll: Unbelievable. It is jammed. (Phantom Tacker with pro-active switch).


So he wouldn't have been able to check that his "installation" was successful or not. Hmmm. :roll:

You two must have the patience of saints, that's all I can say.

Re the cooker hood extractor in your photo, we have the same extractor, and a small amount of daylight can be seen around the edges of ours too, but the external exhaust grill is definitely sealed.



MyGalSal said:


> Apart from the nigglies, the van is absolutely beautiful and we love it.


Does that mean, it's a "stotter" of a van? :wink:

Keep at them you two. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Ah yes Tony but as the old saying goes you might be laughing on the other side of your face soon! (Don't know whether that is a Geordie expression or national) :lol:  

Testing Jock? Testing? Hah! To add to the mix, when he was transferring the tracker over he obviously hadn't rang Tracker to explain what he was doing and I got 4 phone calls from them! I finally went to see the technician in the forbidden area of the workshop where we ordinary people are not allowed! to tell him. Ah well he says with a shrug, proves it's working doesn't it? Thanks for the info on the vent. I checked the outer grill and it seems fine. Just a little disconcerting at first, seeing daylight.

Thunderstorm last night, van like the Ark, all tight, cosy and dry. Alde heating is awsome! 

Sal

PS 19" TV may not have arrived but I do have a new TEMPORARY 15" so I will have to sell my previous one, also a 15" so will have to get on with an ad. Anyone here interested it is a 15" LCD Mobile 12v/240v DVD/DVB. Reasonable offers.


----------



## soundman

_Re the cooker hood extractor in your photo, we have the same extractor, and a small amount of daylight can be seen around the edges of ours too, but the external exhaust grill is definitely sealed._

Ditto on the extractor vent Sal.
As for the Phantom tracker, two vans ago it showed our van 1500 miles away from where it was parked when we tested it.
Brownhills supplied Phantom with all the serial numbers of the units fitted that week with all the registration numbers of the vehicles mixed up. 
It was a real headache for Phantom and Vodafone to sort the mess out.

Soundman


----------



## MyGalSal

soundman said:


> _.
> As for the Phantom tracker, two vans ago it showed our van 1500 miles away from where it was parked when we tested it.
> Brownhills supplied Phantom with all the serial numbers of the units fitted that week with all the registration numbers of the vehicles mixed up.
> It was a real headache for Phantom and Vodafone to sort the mess out.
> 
> Soundman_


_

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You couldn't make it up!

Sal_


----------



## Brownfools

soundman said:


> _
> Brownhills supplied Phantom with all the serial numbers of the units fitted that week with all the registration numbers of the vehicles mixed up.
> 
> Soundman_


_ 
That would seem to mirror their information to the DVLA.....

Dave and Prew._


----------



## MyGalSal

You are all probably getting bored with this but what the heck.....

Latest news in the sad and sorry saga.....

The man in the service dept - don't know his title his email didn't say - at HymerUK said he would call me last Monday to arrange a date for me to go to Preston for all the 'fixes' - he still hasn't called! The salesman rang me about something else on Wed and I told him I was waiting to hear from service dept. He said he would chase them up. Still no call. I rang service dept Friday, spoke to someone else in service who said he would pass my message on. Still no call! So is this the improvement in service and customer relations Brownhills are promising us?

And in all this cold, wet and windy weather we are having in Ayr I have noticed that there is a gale blowing in all round the oven Tec Tower). I opened the door and it is very cold in there, can't imagine how you would be able to cook anything in there. Aah well add it to the list.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> You are all probably getting bored with this but what the heck.....
> 
> Latest news in the sad and sorry saga.....
> 
> The man in the service dept - don't know his title his email didn't say - at HymerUK said he would call me last Monday to arrange a date for me to go to Preston for all the 'fixes' - he still hasn't called! The salesman rang me about something else on Wed and I told him I was waiting to hear from service dept. He said he would chase them up. Still no call. I rang service dept Friday, spoke to someone else in service who said he would pass my message on. Still no call! So is this the improvement in service and customer relations Brownhills are promising us?
> 
> And in all this cold, wet and windy weather we are having in Ayr I have noticed that there is a gale blowing in all round the oven Tec Tower). I opened the door and it is very cold in there, can't imagine how you would be able to cook anything in there. Aah well add it to the list.
> 
> Sal


   

Not so much getting bored Sal, but certainly getting annoyed about Hymer UK's constant lack of customer service. :x

If you feel able to, please keep the updates coming, as folks need to know what a pile of s##t, this dealership really is.

Well done for having the patience and perseverance. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## javea

I cannot understand why Hymer have just the one dealership in the UK. If there was an exclusivity contract with the 'original' Brownhills their demise would have provided the ideal opportunity to appoint more, although it is interesting that Lowdham are Eriba dealers, but won't touch a Hymer motorhome.

There are multiple dealers in Germany, France and to a lesser degree, Spain.

I would suggest a holiday in Germany and go directly to Hymer at Bad Waldsee, they will sort out any problems for you.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## bognormike

javea said:


> I cannot understand why Hymer have just the one dealership in the UK. If there was an exclusivity contract with the 'original' Brownhills their demise would have provided the ideal opportunity to appoint more, although it is interesting that Lowdham are Eriba dealers, but won't touch a Hymer motorhome.
> 
> There are multiple dealers in Germany, France and to a lesser degree, Spain.


said it many times. Javea :roll: . presumably the exclusive deal carried over, as it was probably a major asset - exclusive dealership in the UK with the leading A class manufacturer in Europe :roll:


----------



## MyGalSal

Me too Javea, just beats me why Hymer continue with Brownhills. Guess business is business and there must be reasons... although for the life of me... Certainly the guys in the service dept are well aware of Hymer UK's reputation, probably because all the Brits who tip up there tell them!

Needless to say no phone call today....

As it happens we are booked on the Harwich/Hook of Holland ferry on 7 June so Plan B is straight to Bad Waldsee and we are just wondering whether or not to make that Plan A because Bad Waldsee would be a much nicer experience than Preston. 

See how this week pans out.

Meantime still sitting in the wind and rain in Ayr looking forward to 7 June!

Sal


----------



## SilverF1

Sorry you're having so much hassle Don & Sal, especially as you were looking forward to the new van so much.

You experience doesn't bode well for our new one next month.

Fingers crossed time.

Good luck with your trip next month. Hope it goes well.


----------



## GEMMY

As of 30 mins. ago my van has arrived at HYMER UK, now the fun starts. :lol: 

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Hurrah! Come on down Tony we can have a party. It's funtime! We are at HymerUK!!! Think I saw your van last night - is it a low profile? If it is, it looked very nice. Arrived just after us at 5:00pm

I haven't posted any more re my situation because I was fed up to the back teeth: it got worse and I felt I had no choice but to escalate it up to Head Office. Let us see if there is any fallout. I have had an apologetic response and I know they have contacted Preston. There is obviously some reaction already because we are actually here and the windscreen is due to be fitted today. Plus the other now 14 issues to be resolved. An additional one manifested itself on the journey here (b.. awful journey strong winds etc) when the power steering failed! 

So come on down Tony. We are here until Friday no doubt and there is nobody else in the yard - nobody else in the customer lounge. Seems very quiet.

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks Sal, mine arrived today, those two are someone elses, mine's a B614 SL in Champage,awaiting a call about collecction and bits to be swapped and new bits fitted, etc etc :lol: 

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Don has come back from Sales (he's bored and just filling in time) and saw a couple of champagne vans so one of them must be yours. Finally!

I would imagine your handover will go very well - there's enough stuff hit the fan already! :roll: 


Sal


----------



## GEMMY

My wife will hit the fan with a cannon if it doesn't. :lol: 

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Hang on a minute I will just load the 1812th onto the CD and she can do it accompanied by music. :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Tony

Saw your van last thing Friday afternoon when they brought it round to service. It looks terrific.

We got out of Hymer UK late Friday afternoon. Most issues resolved and with a much better experience this visit. A result from Newark perhaps.

New windscreen looking good. Got confirmation that they knew all about it before they handed it over to us!

Issue of TV still outstanding. Seems it hasn't arrived yet. Pursuing it with Sales and now with Newark.
Shower door has been referred to Hymer Germany. I think it may be a design fault. Either shower door too short or thresh into shower cut too low.

Got to go to Fiat tomorrow to have power steering checked out.

Then just let me on that ferry on 7 June!

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Pleased you're getting sorted Sal, I had a row with the MD, at Hymer Uk this morning after being told that it will be ready a week next Wednesday :roll: Waiting for Tuesday when the CEO of Brownhills won't know what hits him. :twisted: 

tony

ps. can you pm me with your list of faults so I can specifically look at those issues. :wink:


----------



## MyGalSal

Oh dear. Well you are off to a fine start then. Gets you right in the mood doesn't it? Certainly takes away the shine and the excitement. Well I guess you can pick up the baton where I put it down on my way out of the door on Friday!

It's early days yet and I have been wrong before but the manager of the service dept seems like a guy who is trying to get it right. I don't know if this would have been any different pre my email to Newark. I would like to think that he is as genuine and helpful as he seems.

PM on it's way.

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

Cheers Sal,  

tony


----------



## erneboy

This is a genuine question, not a wind up.

Why on earth would you buy anything from these people when you know in advance how it will go?

Are you masochists? Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

Alan, they are the only Hymer stockists in the Uk. the wife is disabled, vat is not payable, if I were to purchase abroad, it would entail a lot more paperwork, this is the first time H, Uk have let me down. Hymer, Fiat, the recession, the layoffs, then re-hiring skilled workers have conspired against me.  8) 

tony


----------



## erneboy

I can understand that Tony. Can't you reclaim the VAT if you buy elsewhere in Europe? Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

I'm sure you can Alan, but, the thought of trying to sort out the p/ex and enevitable form filling is daunting. Hymer Uk. to me is a one stop shop. :wink: 

tony


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> clipped...... but the manager of the service dept seems like a guy who is trying to get it right.


Either it's because he's a fellow northerner Sal, or perhaps he hasn't been there long enough, to have adopted the terrible customer service attitude, like so many of his fellow colleagues within the same group have. :wink:

Good luck at the Fiat agent, re the power steering. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Erneboy, I like a challenge! :lol: 

Like Tony this is the first time Hymer UK have let me down. Plus last autumn when we ordered the van the logistics of buying in Europe didn't fit in with our plans.

Went to Fiat today, no coded messages re fault with power steering so I don't know what that was all about. The warning light did come on several times and the steering undoubtedly got heavy - we both tried it and we both agreed. Anyway it seems back to normal now. 

Whilst we there we were told there was a recall on our vehicle! The engine oil sump. :roll: It will have to wait until September unless we get it done in Spain. Haven't got time to do it before hols. Guess I should post re the recall on a different thread for info.

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal

En route to ferry at Harwich. Stopped in traffic - accident southbound on A1M just south of Peterborough.

Headin for Bad Waldsee. Won't have broadband for a while.

Good luck Tony, hope all goes well.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> En route to ferry at Harwich. Stopped in traffic - accident southbound on A1M just south of Peterborough.
> 
> Headin for Bad Waldsee. Won't have broadband for a while.
> 
> Good luck Tony, hope all goes well.
> 
> Sal


Good luck Sal & Don.

I'm not a gambler, but I'll have a tenner on you both receiving good customer service at Hymer HQ. :thumbleft: :wink:

Safe travels,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Please give Guntram in the service reception our very best regards. We turned up there one day for our second visit unannounced, and he remembered our names as soon as he saw us.  It must have been that can of Speckled Hen, and an invitation to join us for a BBQ on our first visit that did it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

…… and it’s neck and neck……. Tony’s shiney new hymer ‘n the icamps USB stick........ which will reach the Ironbridge household first.

Tense finish or what Tony?

Dick


----------



## MyGalSal

What a superb crossing on Stena Line: Harwich - Hook of Holland. Ferry only 6 months old.
Pegged it down to Bad Waldsee, arrived last night in the RAIN! Woke up this morning to find a headlight shattered! Beginning to think I have swapped my beloved 654 for a heap of .........!
Hymer have fixed headlight, looked at other problems for which we will return at a later date. They have booked us into nearby Fiat tomorrow for engine recall.
Real purpose of this posting is an advisory for all other guys out there with new vans - or nearly with new vans!
You may know already and I may have missed it but seems Hymer (and by default us!) are having a problem with headlights on new vans, also with cab doors. Also when I mentioned that the screws were coming loose already on the fixing bracket of our table they immediately said oh yes the screws are too long, we will fit a washer! Seems I am not the first to complain. Oh yes, and when we opened the cab door last night we found the bonnet lock hanging out. Don couldn't screw it back in. He muttered something about being just screwed into the plastic which had stripped. They have also fixed that - I have yet to check that though.
Our engine recall is for sump but it seems there are some recalls for the transmission. Seems that the robot on a certain batch messed up the screws so gearboxes can come lose. I don't know whether to laugh or to cry - if only my dad hadn't taught me big girls don't cry!
At least it is a really nice customer lounge with WifFi!
Jock, I will pass on regards to Guntram. He has been very helpful as usual.
Sal


----------



## javea

Hi Sal,

So sorry to read that you are continuing to experience problems.

When you get back PM me and I will let you have the details of a company which supply a plastic film which adheres to the headlight and which prevents stones hitting the headlight plastic 'glass'. It is used on racing cars and having had it on my B544 for 3 years I can confirm that it does work, 22,000 miles and no headlight problems.

Hope you are just experiencing 'teething problems' and you will soon think of much of your new vehicle as the old one.

Mike


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> What a superb crossing on Stena Line: Harwich - Hook of Holland. Ferry only 6 months old.
> Pegged it down to Bad Waldsee, arrived last night in the RAIN! Woke up this morning to find a headlight shattered! Beginning to think I have swapped my beloved 654 for a heap of .........!
> Hymer have fixed headlight, looked at other problems for which we will return at a later date. They have booked us into nearby Fiat tomorrow for engine recall.
> Real purpose of this posting is an advisory for all other guys out there with new vans - or nearly with new vans!
> You may know already and I may have missed it but seems Hymer (and by default us!) are having a problem with headlights on new vans, also with cab doors. Also when I mentioned that the screws were coming loose already on the fixing bracket of our table they immediately said oh yes the screws are too long, we will fit a washer! Seems I am not the first to complain. Oh yes, and when we opened the cab door last night we found the bonnet lock hanging out. Don couldn't screw it back in. He muttered something about being just screwed into the plastic which had stripped. They have also fixed that - I have yet to check that though.
> Our engine recall is for sump but it seems there are some recalls for the transmission. Seems that the robot on a certain batch messed up the screws so gearboxes can come lose. I don't know whether to laugh or to cry - if only my dad hadn't taught me big girls don't cry!
> At least it is a really nice customer lounge with WifFi!
> Jock, I will pass on regards to Guntram. He has been very helpful as usual.
> Sal


Oh Sal, Sal, Sal (& Don). What a terrible situation for you both.

At least you are in the very best place possible, to have these problems put right. Here's hoping that you will be able to drive away from Bad Waldsee, in a happier frame of mind.

Best regards to you both,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## javea

MyGalSal said:


> Our engine recall is for sump but it seems there are some recalls for the transmission. Seems that the robot on a certain batch messed up the screws so gearboxes can come lose.
> Sal


Sal,

That robot has been off colour for some years now, some bolts on my 2007 model actually fell out, gearbox was held on by I think 3 loose bolts, rectified by CamperUK, thankfully before my recent trip to Spain.

I am going to have them checked at each service.

Mike


----------



## teemyob

*stena*



MyGalSal said:


> What a superb crossing on Stena Line: Harwich - Hook of Holland. Ferry only 6 months old.
> Pegged it down to Bad Waldsee, arrived last night in the RAIN! Woke up this morning to find a headlight shattered! Beginning to think I have swapped my beloved 654 for a heap of .........!
> Hymer have fixed headlight, looked at other problems for which we will return at a later date. They have booked us into nearby Fiat tomorrow for engine recall.
> Real purpose of this posting is an advisory for all other guys out there with new vans - or nearly with new vans!
> You may know already and I may have missed it but seems Hymer (and by default us!) are having a problem with headlights on new vans, also with cab doors. Also when I mentioned that the screws were coming loose already on the fixing bracket of our table they immediately said oh yes the screws are too long, we will fit a washer! Seems I am not the first to complain. Oh yes, and when we opened the cab door last night we found the bonnet lock hanging out. Don couldn't screw it back in. He muttered something about being just screwed into the plastic which had stripped. They have also fixed that - I have yet to check that though.
> Our engine recall is for sump but it seems there are some recalls for the transmission. Seems that the robot on a certain batch messed up the screws so gearboxes can come lose. I don't know whether to laugh or to cry - if only my dad hadn't taught me big girls don't cry!
> At least it is a really nice customer lounge with WifFi!
> Jock, I will pass on regards to Guntram. He has been very helpful as usual.
> Sal


I like the Stena Ship/Route too.

Did you take the overnight?

TM


----------



## MyGalSal

Oh Javea. Again I don't know whether to laugh or to cry. The stuff that happens is just unbelievable. You couldn't make it up. Glad CamperUK helped out. Wish I had bought off them! :roll: 

This morning went to fasten the curtains back (the ones at front closing off drop down and the fastener came away in my hand - plus the tiny wee screw that was attempting to fasten it to the wall.

Out of interest.... we took the table top off this morning to get better access fitting inverter etc whilst we sit parked up at Hymer in Bad Waldsee waiting for Fiat to reopen after holiday weekend. Don was so surprised at weight of table he weighed it. A majestic 35kg!! Plus whatever the substantial support weighs. It's a big table, too big. Needs thinking aboauat.

Yes TM we took the overnight crossing. Cabin immaculate, comfy bed, great shower and CLEAN! Even looking forward to return journey!

Sal


----------



## GEMMY

It's about time I reported in.  
Picked the m/h up from Hymer Uk. on Wednesday after getting there on Monday afternoon so they could transfer my dome, bike rack etc. Wife did nothing but complain about it, cupboards not as big as she was used to :roll: , cats didn't like it :roll: ,I got it in the neck that the van wasn't like the one she saw last September :roll: ,She wanted her Mecedes back :roll: .

Anyhoo, she is now finding more and more space, :lol: 
I kept the 15.8" tv/disc all singing and dancing.  
Got a duplicate leisure battery fitted, a spare wheel, £100 worth of diesel, all for free.  
Only fault found was a blown fuse on the drivers electric window. 
At the moment I'm fitting my bits and pieces, chequer plate floor to the garage, scooter rack in garage, inverter,  ramp for the cats and dog to get to the rear bed :roll: that's about it for now, 15 days before the off, for the Tour de France, then Germany.

tony


----------



## MyGalSal

Well done Tony.  Sounds like it was pain free. 

Happy and safe travels.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita

I am pleased for you Tony.

I just wish that others including Sal & Don, were able to speak of the same pleasant experience. :roll: 

Happy travels in the new MH. :thumbleft: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Gemmy,
Glad youv'e got the van sorted at last
Bet your wife will love it, I'm sure getting a new van is almost as stressful as moving house. Felt like that for me,still does but we're off to Germany and it will all fall into place 
Enjoy your trip   

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr

I was getting worried about you Tony. Had visions of you in a lockup somewhere in Preston charged with assault. Glad it went smoothly, happy trip to Germany.

Dick

ps which came first the van or the icampsite stick?


----------



## GEMMY

Van Wednesday, ordered stick Thursday, delivered Friday. :lol: 

tony


----------



## javea

MyGalSal said:


> Out of interest.... we took the table top off this morning to get better access fitting inverter etc whilst we sit parked up at Hymer in Bad Waldsee waiting for Fiat to reopen after holiday weekend. Don was so surprised at weight of table he weighed it. A majestic 35kg!! Plus whatever the substantial support weighs. It's a big table, too big. Needs thinking aboauat.
> 
> Sal


Hi Sal,

First thing I did with mine was to remove that damn great table! Give loads of room to move around and replaced it with a smaller one made to my measurements, bought the Fiamma base plus their tube and fixing for underneath the table. Travel with the table and tube secured, when we stop it is just a minute or so to put the table up for a meal enroute or for the evening. As the Fiamma base is a lot smaller than the original Hymer base when the vehicle is sold I will refit the original bits and nothing will show.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY

I would heartily suggest to any Hymer owner...remove the damn tables... they are all too big, get a a smaller fold up.  

tony


----------



## Rapide561

*Table*

Hi

This is a pic of my free standing home made table!

It is a Fiamma tripod, leg and mounting cone as sold at Johns Cross with a round, 60 cm table top. You can get these from dealers or get a kitchen place to make you one. 60 cm is OK for two for light meal, but maybe 70 cm might be better??? Would too large a top make the table top heavy though?

I travel with the table set up and it does not move. I estimate the overall weight at less than 5kg.

If travelling without the carpets down, there is a chance the table might move in transit, so I glued some rubber bits to the feet.

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal

Yes. New/different table is definitely on the cards. My son, his wife and baby stayed with us for a weekend before we came out to Germany. What a 'mare! All dancing round each other and the TABLE! Our 654 had a removable table and I didn't appreciate how good it was at the time. However, it will stay until such time as our 'teething' problems cease! Now discovered that since Brownhill's adjustment to driver's door it is leaking! So had engine recall done today and tomorrow Hymer are going to look at the door. We are booked in to return late August for other things that seem to appear daily! Mostly minor but... bet there's more on the list by then! :roll: 
Sal


----------

